# Fall Line Edge Change



## max_tm (Dec 7, 2008)

I just recently discovered (I probably shouldn't be admitting how recently this was, as I probably should have known this last year ) that we've put a new step in our progression between a pendulum movement and student's first turns. It's called a fall line edge change and a video of it being demonstrated is here: http://www.casi-acms.com/videos/flec.wmv . Not even having known until recently that this was a new adaptation to our beginner progression, I don't really have an opinion on it other than being worried about how to explain something like this? :dunno: What do you guys think?


----------



## snoeboarder (Sep 19, 2008)

im gonna try it, lord knows i missed the basics, but i can shred


----------



## max_tm (Dec 7, 2008)

sweeeeeeeeeeeet . I am excited to try this and see how it works out!


----------



## boarderaholic (Aug 13, 2007)

Imo, it's an incredibly silly thing to have added into the basic beginner progression. When I teach lessons, I've always just done heelside/toeside side slip, then taught them to pendulum. And after THAT, just gone to basic beginner turns. In an hour and a half lesson, I don't have the luxury to be answering questions on how to do something because the students are so confused, no matter how much you try to follow the CASI book, or your take on teaching it. Not to mention we don't have a heck of alot of space either. =/


----------



## max_tm (Dec 7, 2008)

Hmmm, I've never really taken time-restraint issues into consideration when teaching because I tend to teach half-day lessons in an 8 week program, not to mention the never-evers get full day lessons. I could see this exercise being a hindrance in a shorter class.


----------



## Grizz (Nov 10, 2008)

Max,
Thanks for sharing the video. I do almost the identical progression for leading into surface 360s. 

I couldn't see the "anticipation" of the upper body we talked about earlier. That video promotes all the aspects of good riding that AASI would focus on. Whole body alignment, using torsional twist of the board preceding whole edge change, etc. I'm sure AASI CSIA are more similar than different. 

Just thinking out loud for myself and everyone in general, we are trying to use a student centered approach. Don't become fixed on having to go through steps 1,2,3,4,5 of a progression in order. Use drills the student needs, leave out what they don't.


----------



## max_tm (Dec 7, 2008)

Grizz said:


> Keep in mind we are trying to use a student centered approach. Don't become fixed on having to go through steps 1,2,3,4,5 of a progression in order. Use drills the student needs, leave out what they don't.


nono, I agree completely :thumbsup:. Although we do emphasize a "building block" approach to get a student to link their first turns, no good can come from being inflexible in how a student learns the material best.


----------



## Guest (Dec 12, 2008)

max_tm said:


> nono, I agree completely :thumbsup:. Although we do emphasize a "building block" approach to get a student to link their first turns, no good can come from being inflexible in how a student learns the material best.



Hey Grizz thanks for posting that! I can't wait to add it to my repetoire..Interesting.


----------



## Guest (Dec 12, 2008)

give me an athletic enthusiastic visual/kinesthetic learner and I will have them connecting turns in two hours almost w/o exception...


----------



## max_tm (Dec 7, 2008)

> I couldn't see the "anticipation" of the upper body we talked about earlier.


Anticipation only gets promoted in higher levels of riding when the redirection of the board at the end of a turn would be much more dynamic. Have you taken a look at some of the videos I referenced in the "tighetning up the carve!" thread? they'd probably have a better example of what I'm trying to explain.


----------



## Grizz (Nov 10, 2008)

Makes sense. I started thinking about the skill level being demonstrated after I wrote it. 

The same would apply down here. We have the same movement at upper levels but it's more of a reaction to the board turning as opposed to setting up the turn.


----------



## max_tm (Dec 7, 2008)

The more we discuss it, the more I think we just describe the movement differently but in essence both schools of thought emphasize the same good riding habits .


----------

